# Voltsy 71 Beetle AC / Leaf Pack



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres a friends dakdak Im supplying motor, controller and adaptor plate for.
Kelly KL9000M and KHB14601 for under $3k AUD.
Keeping the clutch and 4 speed transaxle and making a 20mm thick adaptor plate with wire cut spline taper lock and aluminium flywheel.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

1 third of the 24kWh pack goes in the front



obligatory stinky photo...sorry





http://s37.photobucket.com/user/ripperton_2008/media/VOLTSY/VW BELL HOUSING_zpsxfwevzpp.jpg.html


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Clutch Flywheel assembly. Only one part missing, the laser cut steel flange going from the taper lock to the alloy flywheel.
Bearing goes in the middle hole for the trans input shaft


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Kelly gets a water jacket.





http://s37.photobucket.com/user/ripperton_2008/media/VOLTSY/KELLY COOLER 2_zpshrgf7da6.jpg.html


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Its IN


----------



## EVsonic (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice build and battery packs

How much were the packs?

Cheers kiwi


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

EVsonic said:


> Nice build and battery packs
> How much were the packs?
> Cheers kiwi


I think about $8500.
I will get details of supplier.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Regen pedal goes in and Ian becomes the latest fringe free energy freak.
Knock off CBR1000 front brake lever with 200psi transducer on some 40x5 ms flatbar.



bit of tweekin here and there. There wasnt much room between the clutch pedal and the tunnel.


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice work on the eVW
may I ask few Q ?
Why do you keep the flywheel & clutch ?
what is this bike master cylinder for ?
8,5 K$ for a pack of leaf battery ???
Tks


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Furylectric said:


> Nice work on the eVW
> may I ask few Q ?
> Why do you keep the flywheel & clutch ?
> what is this bike master cylinder for ?
> ...


Thanks
The motor is small, it only just has enough power for this car (35kW) so the gear box will be used as though it still had the ICE, changing gears all the time.
The MC is for the regen control. The brass colored thing is a 200 psi pressure transducer that gives a 0.5v - 4.5v signal back to the kelly controller which modulates regen. You could do this with a potentiometer like a throttle but then there would be a lot of pedal movement and it wouldnt feel like a brake.
My race bike also has this lever on the left handlebar but with a 150psi trdcr and it doesnt have a rear disc brake.

BTW this car is now driving around, Ian kept it registered as a gas car during the conversion. I took video of the first drive around the block but couldnt edit it because Windows is such an abominable crap product its own Windows Movie Maker not only doesnt work but also refuses to be fixed with driver updates.
We had to adjust the Hall timing a few times exactly like an ICE engine adjusting its ignition timing to tune it for the best power. Ian wasnt initially impressed with the motors power but it ok now, its not a sports car but it will have over 200km range with the leaf pack.


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

Any idea of all up weight????


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Couple questions.

The Kelly specs says the Pout max of the motor is 16 kW. How are you getting 35 kW? What's the nominal pack voltage you're using?

(nice work by the way)


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

That water jacket is rather thin. Think it will cool enough and flow good enough? Interesting you used plastic. Is that controller an induction motor controller?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Will get down to the weigh bridge later when all the work is done.
16kW is just what Kelly get from using their 72v800A controller. They have made a small commuter car that is sold in China.
As long as you cool it properly you can get more.
I suspect we will have to move on to water cooling simply because of the battery size and potential run times.
The water jacket / mounting plate is Acetal and theres a thick layer of water flowing over the whole base surface of the ctlr, 5mm I think. Its a KHB 14601 trapezoidal.
A 144v 400A sinusoidal ctlr is coming out soon I heard.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The KHB controller lost its marbles and blew a few Mosfets maybe due to coolant ingress so Fany was kind enough to replace it with possibly the first KLS sinusoidal controller delivered into Australia.





Came with this massive heat sink and a WiFi dongle


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

too bad about the trap controller, really liked the cutting board water jacket concept. You gonna force some air over that heatsink I presume?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

dcb said:


> too bad about the trap controller, really liked the cutting board water jacket concept. You gonna force some air over that heatsink I presume?


The acetal coolant block deformed too much during cutting and the screws in the bottom of the KHB housing didnt seal properly and we are finished with Trap controllers anyway. See how this 400A KLS goes.
Might not even fan forcing. A friend of mine has a 300A version and says it doesnt get hot.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Did you find out the weight of the car yet? Do you have any pictures of the finished battery pack? Is the range what you thought it would be?

That looks pretty good as a simple quick conversion.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Havnt weighed it yet, will get some shots of the pack soon.
Heres the KLS mounted, its a biggun.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> The KHB controller lost its marbles and blew a few Mosfets maybe due to coolant ingress so Fany was kind enough to replace it with possibly the first KLS sinusoidal controller delivered into Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Came with this massive heat sink and a WiFi dongle



So you are still using with Kelly Controllers and working with Fany. Cool. Is that an induction motor? Size?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

onegreenev said:


> So you are still using with Kelly Controllers and working with Fany. Cool. Is that an induction motor? Size?


http://kellycontroller.com/kl-9000m-72v9kw-bldc-motor-p-1289.html


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

Very reasonable prices.


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

Just as a mater of interest, would one of those 400 amp controllers work with my AC24????


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

BWA said:


> Just as a mater of interest, would one of those 400 amp controllers work with my AC24????


Probably not high enough voltage.
Max V on the KLS is 170v, I think AC24 should have at least 400v


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

The Curtis controller that HPEVS supplies for the AC24 is only 144v 500 amp. They recommend limiting to 300A.

http://www.hpevs.com/ac24-hpevs-controller-kit.htm

That KLS on 170V is looking mighty tempting.....


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Kelly are not planning a 600A version of the KLS so dont wait for it.
Will let you know how the 400A goes in the Voltsy.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Went for a short drive tonight in the VW and the new controller is much better than the old KHB. The config still isnt optimized but already puts out as much power if not more than the KHB and runs much quieter and colder. The controller runs hotter than the motor now, before it was the other way around.
It might need a fan on the heat sink during those long 24kWh drives.
Thumbs up for the new KLS.


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

There is a shunt on B- connection on controller, I was wondering if you could get more current by installing different shunt?


----------



## Bird of Prey (Aug 24, 2016)

RIPPERTON said:


> Went for a short drive tonight in the VW
> It might need a fan on the heat sink during those long 24kWh drives.
> Thumbs up for the new KLS.


Looking at the KAC controller , did the cooling work out ?


----------

